# Chinese Scientist Caught Stealing



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Yep, seed corn....

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/ag_scientists_from_china_charged_with_stealing_seed_NAA_AgWebcom_Editors/


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

It's what they do best, steal great ideas, reverse engineer and produce with cheap labor.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Go figure the little weasels


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Wonder how Monsanto would deal with this?

Ralph


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

rjmoses said:


> Wonder how Monsanto would deal with this?
> 
> Ralph


Probably Monsanto's biggest problem. Now that they have the won most of the US court cases.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Time to bring back a tariff on Chinese imports? Also, they don't allow rr alfalfa imports? Tired of the thieving bastards.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Clinton probably arranged it.....lol


----------

